# Best Jackrabbit distress??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

Who makes it in a hand call? I'm looking to find one not as high pitched as the cottontail calls. I appreciate any input. Thanks, fellas


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Any of the custom call makers here can tune a call that'll fit your needs. Personally, I tossed all of my store bought calls and use strictly calls from makers here and on another site. I think PrairieWolf just might have what your after. The call I got from him is quite deep and raspy.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup , his raspy rabbit , would probly meet yur needs. if you want one cheap that works well try HAYDELS.COM


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

I also have a raspy rabbit from Prariewolf it is one awesome call..


----------

